# Free Dr.Web Anti-Virus Serial Number for 1 Year License Key File



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

*Features of Dr.Web Anti-Virus:*

1. Multi-level protection of hard drives, system memory and movable drives from penetrations of viruses, rootkits and various malicious objects from any external sources.

2. Has exceptional resistance to viruses, and thus can be installed and functioning on the already infected PC and can cure it without additional utilities.

3. Dr.Web scanner can be launched from a movable medium (CD or USB storage device) without installation in a system.

4. Most viruses attacking an infected system can be neutralized during installation of Dr.Web anti-virus while scanning memory and startup files. Moreover, virus databases can be updated before the scanning (during installation).

5. Free license to Dr.Web anti-virus for Windows Mobile.


*Read More Here:* *www.mydigitallife.info/2008/11/26/free-drweb-anti-virus-serial-number-for-1-year-license-key-file/


----------



## mdeepu4 (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks for Dr Web

thanks


----------



## kaka_cr (Apr 14, 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ctbm03 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Tourist Attractions in Xi'an*

*Xi'an*, as one of China's seven ancient national capitals, it was the capital of 12 dynasties over 1,000 years, thus Xi'an has a great number of precious relics and historical sites. The symbol attractions of the Xi’an include *Terracotta warriors and Horses*,* Big Wild Goose Pagoda*, *Ancient City Wall *and*Bell Tower*.  Xi'an is also renowned for being the eastern terminus of the Silk Road, more than 3,100 years of history. It was called Chang\'an in ancient times. [size=10pt]Arguably one of China's most famous and popular tourist sites, Xi’an attracts visitors from all over the world who want to appreciate the magnificent history of  the old China. *Travel to Xi’an* , travel to the old China.. [/size]


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 29, 2009)

reported!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 29, 2009)

MY God...
How many chinese spammers


----------



## jklm272 (May 1, 2009)

*顶*

好贴一定要顶seo


----------



## NucleusKore (May 1, 2009)

Ching chong chu


----------

